# Lower michigan split



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> No open water or ducks s/e. Better off spending the weekend with the family.


Yep Stay home and hold hands with the wife


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tons of open water in saginaw bay, will be after them in a couple of days..


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

natureboy2534 said:


> Tons of open water in saginaw bay, will be after them in a couple of days..
> View attachment 238292


I take it you have an air boat? paint it white and you can blend right in.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

fowlme said:


> I take it you have an air boat? paint it white and you can blend right in.


If there's a will there's a way..Or just build a ice fort at the build ups.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

natureboy2534 said:


> Tons of open water in saginaw bay, will be after them in a couple of days..
> View attachment 238292


There ya go guys! Head up to Saginaw, lots of ducks too.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> There ya go guys! Head up to Saginaw, lots of ducks too.


I am staying in bed! MUCH better idea. I have far too many more important events coming up in the next couple of weeks to go out.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> I am staying in bed! MUCH better idea. I have far too many more important events coming up in the next couple of weeks to go out.


Yah, thanks, I have no events coming up until next Tuesday which is going back to work. well, I just go duck hunting.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fsamie1 said:


> Yah, thanks, I have no events coming up until next Tuesday which is going back to work. well, I just go duck hunting.



WORK??????????????  I though this site had a "no cussing" policy.


----------



## sswhitelightning1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Limits, 1 bird, or zero birds, im in for the weekend. Got two easy comfy hunts lined up. Mallards geese sat, divers sun. Both require a easy walk down across 2 friends back yards. If birds dont show, i can guarantee food delivery will be great.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> I am staying in bed! MUCH better idea. I have far too many more important events coming up in the next couple of weeks to go out.


Looks like good layout wind Joe!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> View attachment 238336
> 
> Looks like good layout wind Joe!


My boats are in storage, my decoys are on the racks in the garage. That is where they are all going to stay. I am not going out there and fight those crowds. It's not worth it to me. Winds look pretty typical for around here. Saturday should be good, at least the morning will be.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> My boats are in storage, my decoys are on the racks in the garage. That is where they are all going to stay. I am not going out there and fight those crowds. It's not worth it to me. Winds look pretty typical for around here. Saturday should be good, at least the morning will be.


Gusts to 50 @ 1pm should keep the decoys movin.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> Gusts to 50 @ 1pm should keep the decoys movin.


Yeah, I wonder just how many will "chance" it. Those guys on the "Duck Factory" learned that lesson the hard way a couple of years ago. I am staying home.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> Yeah, I wonder just how many will "chance" it. Those guys on the "Duck Factory" learned that lesson the hard way a couple of years ago. I am staying home.


They sink a boat?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> They sink a boat?


Two. It was two or three years ago, Oct 31st. They were calling for winds of 20-30 gusting over 50. We decided to not go, too dangerous. A few of the "younger" crew took the "Factory" out.

The two man layout started to break up in the waves. The tender came out and got them out, but, the tender already had two guys in it. After they picked up the two in the layout, 4 in the tender, 4 shotguns. THEN they decided to try and pick up the decoys. They flipped the tender, putting all for guys, and guns, in the 45 degree water. The tender was found the next day out by the Detroit Light. 

The men were in the water for 45 minutes before the "Factory" found them. They were lucky to even be alive.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I wait until 1 pm before heading out. Just wonder if duck flies 40 mph into 50 mph wind, how long does it take to get to you?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> View attachment 238336
> 
> Looks like good layout wind Joe!


Quit believing everything you read on internet. That is how Donald got elected.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> Two. It was two or three years ago, Oct 31st. They were calling for winds of 20-30 gusting over 50. We decided to not go, too dangerous. A few of the "younger" crew took the "Factory" out.
> 
> The two man layout started to break up in the waves. The tender came out and got them out, but, the tender already had two guys in it. After they picked up the two in the layout, 4 in the tender, 4 shotguns. THEN they decided to try and pick up the decoys. They flipped the tender, putting all for guys, and guns, in the 45 degree water. The tender was found the next day out by the Detroit Light.
> 
> The men were in the water for 45 minutes before the "Factory" found them. They were lucky to even be alive.


Wow, I know they like the tip of the Long dike, no protection out there either.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Reminds me of a split a few years ago. Christmas there were Cans everywhere. Saturday morning 50 mph wind lake was empty by Sunday.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> Wow, I know they like the tip of the Long dike, no protection out there either.


Yeah, they were out on Sugar Bar. Bruce was at a Wings game. They called him when it happened and he rushed straight home. The guns were never found as far as I know.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I hear there's a lot of birds there. They will quickly shag ass for Canada or Ohio waters.


----------



## Broadbill (Jan 3, 2016)

craigrh13 said:


> I hear there's a lot of birds there. They will quickly shag ass for Canada or Ohio waters.


Before daylight. They will be gone.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Broadbill said:


> Before daylight. They will be gone.


Yep, the boats are going to run off a lot of them.


----------



## Handliner84 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am taking my G/F out on the hunt tomorrow that's how safe I think it will be


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Handliner84 said:


> I am taking my G/F out on the hunt tomorrow that's how safe I think it will be



LOL! I have heard the other side of that one!


----------



## Handliner84 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am taking my G/F out on the hunt tomorrow that's how safe I think it will be


----------



## Broadbill (Jan 3, 2016)

Handliner84 said:


> I am taking my G/F out on the hunt tomorrow that's how safe I think it will be


Go for it. If my wife wasnt 8 months pregnant we would be doing the same. I can promise she can out hunt and out shoot most posers that lurk on this forum. Good luck tomorrow handliner. ive got a hunting and fishing partner for life. It can be a blessing and a curse at the same time.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just a warning for newbies hunting Erie tomorrow, with SW wind, waves have 8 miles to build up, see long red arrow. Forecast for open water of lake Erie, more than 5 miles from shore, is 6-10 foot wave for Saturday. I will not go pass the point, shown as P. Do not even think of layout shooting there. If you do, wear your life jacket, put your phone in a Ziploc bag. after your boat capsizes, swim to rocks, call DNR to come get you with their truck. But again:

*DO NOT DO IT.*


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Erie has a nasty habit of biting people who don't respect her. Tomorrow is shaping up to be one of those days when you would be best not to tick her off.


----------



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

All the good spots aren't even in the photo lol


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm sure the coast guard will be on high Alert. Hopefully there never needed


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Glad I have to work today. Goona be dangerous out there.


----------



## Handliner84 (Jan 26, 2014)

Will be coming live from the blind very soon.


----------



## fuseitinthesun (Aug 30, 2016)

So where's all the wind and chop? I'm near the metropark on Erie, and its calm. I'd take my Jon boat out in this. People are slaying ducks all around us. I got my first canvasback. I think the naysayers just missed a good day of hunting.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Got 11 so far, mixed bag, 5 buffies, 3 mallards, 1 wigeon, 1 hooded, 1 big merg. Wind is not as bad as forecast.


----------



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

fuseitinthesun said:


> So where's all the wind and chop? I'm near the metropark on Erie, and its calm. I'd take my Jon boat out in this. People are slaying ducks all around us. I got my first canvasback. I think the naysayers just missed a good day of hunting.


Those who know the area well knew it would be ok today. Some people like to use scare tactics to try to keep others away from "their ducks". 
It's quite selfish and unsportsman like in my opinion. I chose a ski trip over ducks this weekend and I'm good with that. Be safe out there and good luck


----------



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

Handliner84 said:


> Will be coming live from the blind very soon.


Well where's the live report? You seem more polite than the other guy always doing live reports


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> Got 11 so far, mixed bag, 5 buffies, 3 mallards, 1 wigeon, 1 hooded, 1 big merg. Wind is not as bad as forecast.
> View attachment 238634


Live report, 5 feet from Samie. He's decoying all the ducks, better spot.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

birdistheword said:


> Those who know the area well knew it would be ok today. Some people like to use scare tactics to try to keep others away from "their ducks".
> It's quite selfish and unsportsman like in my opinion. I chose a ski trip over ducks this weekend and I'm good with that


Seriously are you going to chew some a zz and whine over this?


----------



## Handliner84 (Jan 26, 2014)

Live report is very slow. Tons of Buffy's and golden eyes. Yesterday it was loaded. Today is very different day. Waves are 3 to 4ft and building


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I am very polite to polite people just ask my wife. But when dealing with dick I can certainly outdo them.:lol:


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

FWIW 2 of us Got 7 this morning field hunting.


----------



## rtoe (Aug 13, 2012)

Not a bad morning. Birds were flying on the west side. Lots of mallards and geese I. Southwest mi.


----------



## smow (Dec 30, 2016)

Just a single buffy for me. I got out a bit late, so the best spots were already taken.


----------



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

Wolverine423 said:


> Seriously are you going to chew some a zz and whine over this?


What is chew a zz? No another member said where's the wind and chop? I think its funny how people acted like a hurricane was coming. Cool your panties sir


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol panties don't need cooing. Just got a chuckle out of your post. Without going into lengthy debate ~ You see > Its people like you that that they are trying to discourage..... Anyways thanks for the laugh gota go


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

Good luck and be safe. Yesterday I scouted all the small lakes & rivers within 15min of home i could hunt and they were all solidly iced up....don't feel like going a long way and not outfitted for bigger water. Time to pack it up for the year here.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Sometimes it seems like Jim Cantori from The Weather Channel is on this site.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Brougham said:


> Sometimes it seems like Jim Cantori from The Weather Channel is on this site.


Interwebz 101. Always claim moral and intellectual high ground. This thread alone contains intellectual authority of what weather can be hunted in, wife shooting prowess over the boot lickers, etc...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds like the weather was nowhere near what they were calling for and lots of birds were killed. I had to work so I got to live vicariously through my friends.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

We did 3 man limit of bull cans before 9. Some bad shooting cost us bonus ducks.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

TSS Caddis said:


> Interwebz 101. Always claim moral and intellectual high ground. This thread alone contains intellectual authority of what weather can be hunted in, wife shooting prowess over the boot lickers, etc...


Hey son you shredding? Day #9 for me our pad in Boyne City is sweet. No ducks on the hill!!
Get your a zz up here!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Hey son you shredding? Day #9 for me our pad in Boyne City is sweet. No ducks on the hill!!
> Get your a zz up here!


Since it got warm and froze just not in the mood. Once we get some fresh pow to cover it up I'll be at it again. I haven't kept track. Probably been out a half dozen times. Had a great couple weeks at Caberfae with fresh powder every day.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Really???? There's gale force winds and people don't think the caution was real????
It was gusting out there. If you were cautious and had protected area it wasn't bad but things can turn bad in a hurry. I'm running a 21 footer and wouldn't consider being a mile of shore today.

We ended the day with 4 cans, 4 RH, 9 BB and a lone buffy. Will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Samie and I finished with 11, green head not pictured. Shoulda limited early but they got decoy shy real quick and went to up to the stratosphere. Not our first choice of spots but it was warm, dry and safe. Nice end to the season for me.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Good thing no one went for a swim today as many were expecting. Made a couple of overhead shots on drake mallards, one fell dead 5 feet behind me and the other fell 5 feet in front of me. Just loved that, I may have shot many ducks but those two would do it for me any day. Another week of hunting left in Canada and I am ready for more work and punishment.
Let me try to be as polite as possible and ask people who call themselves duck hunter but do not bother to get out because it is a little windy, ramp is a little crowded, it is a little cold, or afraid of finding spot. like to ask them to keep their commentary to themselves because they were not there today and do not really have much to contribute to what was going on today. They call themselves smart duck hunter and comment from their couch in front of TV. As far as I know wind, ramp, cold, looking for spot are all part of duck hunting.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> Good thing no one went for a swim today as many were expecting. Made a couple of overhead shots on drake mallards, one fell dead 5 feet behind me and the other fell 5 feet in front of me. Just loved that, I may have shot many ducks but those two would do it for me any day. Another week of hunting left in Canada and I am ready for more work and punishment.
> Let me try to be as polite as possible and ask people who call themselves duck hunter but do not bother to get out because it is a little windy, ramp is a little crowded, it is a little cold, or afraid of finding spot. like to ask them to keep their commentary to themselves because they were not there today and do not really have much to contribute to what was going on today. They call themselves smart duck hunter and comment from their couch in front of TV. As far as I know wind, ramp, cold, looking for spot are all part of duck hunting.


Then why were your forecasting doom and gloom and going so far as to post pictures with "don't hunt there" even though people hunted there and shot limits of birds? Was that your way of keeping people away? I don't care, I had to work today, I'll be out tomorrow though. I just find what you said funny.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I herd one boat sank yesterday on lsc yesterday but everyone made it out ok. Lots of divers were shot for the guys that braved the conditions! We were in a muddy cornfield with birds working nicely.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> Really???? There's gale force winds and people don't think the caution was real????
> It was gusting out there. If you were cautious and had protected area it wasn't bad but things can turn bad in a hurry. I'm running a 21 footer and wouldn't consider being a mile of shore today.
> 
> We ended the day with 4 cans, 4 RH, 9 BB and a lone buffy. Will post photos tomorrow.


What general area were you and Deadduck365 hunting? We did not see a single can, BB, or RH at upper Erie area?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Then why were your forecasting doom and gloom and going so far as to post pictures with "don't hunt there" even though people hunted there and shot limits of birds? Was that your way of keeping people away? I don't care, I had to work today, I'll be out tomorrow though. I just find what you said funny.


you did not understand my posting. Please read things carefully before making commentary. I did not say do not hunt the entire area, I said do not go pass the point indicated by P. Season dates are set many months ago and you could not plan not to work? that is funny. Looking forward to your report today, should be very slow.


----------

